# Qtern medication



## GonnaMissPizza (Aug 6, 2020)

Hi

Has anybody else been prescribed Qtern for Type 2 diabetes?

Ive spoken to quite a few people with type 2 diabetes and they all take metformin. Spoke to the GP who gave me a round about answer which just left me more confused.


----------



## Becka (Aug 6, 2020)

I do not take it, but I can offer some information that may be helpful.

Metformin is the normal first choice medication for type 2 diabetes around the world.  It has been used for several decades, is effective, and cheap.  When necessary, other medications will be taken in addition to it.  However if Metformin is not suitable then an SGLT2 inhibitor is usually prescribed in place of Metformin.

Qtern is a medication which combines an SGLT2 inhibitor and a DPP-4 inhibitor, simply for the convenience of not having to take them separately.  A DPP-4 inhibitor is one of the standard options as a second medication, so usually taken alongside Metformin.

If you have not been prescribed Metformin then presumably your G.P. does not feel it is safe for you to take it, but only they can explain why it is not suitable for you.

The main risk with Metformin, though, is lactic acidosis when taken by people with some liver or kidney problems.  So these can be a reason for it not being prescribed.  Although some people cannot take it due to gastrointestinal side effects, usually determined after having tried it first, as well as the standard issues that apply to any medications; allergies or adverse interactions with other medications 

A [[really ] very] little bit of information on what the two types of medication in Qtern do is available on the Diabetes UK site:






						SGLT2 Inhibitors
					

SGLT2 inhibitors are a type of oral medication used to treat type 2 diabetes in adults. They are a prescription drug also called sodium-glucose co-transporter-2 inhibitors (SLGT2i) or gliflozins. Sodium-glucose co-transporter-2 (SGLT2) inhibitors SGLT2 inhibitors are tablets that can help to...




					www.diabetes.org.uk
				








						DPP-4 inhibitors (gliptins)
					

DPP-4 inhibitors work by blocking the action of DPP-4, an enzyme which destroys the hormone incretin. Incretins help the body produce more insulin only when it is needed and reduce the amount of glucose being produced by the liver when it is not needed. These hormones are released throughout the...




					www.diabetes.org.uk


----------



## grovesy (Aug 6, 2020)

I have not heard of it or anyone here mention it before.


----------



## trophywench (Aug 6, 2020)

Please excuse me - how long have you been diagnosed and did they do a C-peptide test to absolutely confirm that you are Type 2?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 7, 2020)

Is this the first med they have tried you on @GonnaMissPizza ?

Or have you tried Metformin already?


----------

